# Where's Everyone From



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

I noticed there were a few people from the UK in here, I figured it was worth asking where everyone lives...

I live in Connecticut. What about you?


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Scotland, UK


----------



## steltz02 (Apr 14, 2008)

Atlanta, Georgia

in the U S and A... 

Originally from New Orleans!!


----------



## ritz (Apr 29, 2008)

Kentucky. I am actually surprised by all the amount of vizslas around me (as family dogs even, not necessarily hunting dogs). There are two owners in our (smaller) neighborhood and i've met 4 others at pet stores and theres one at our dog park as well--we have at least 10 vizslas around us and none of them are breeders...


----------



## Campo (May 14, 2008)

The tiny state of Delaware!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

palmdale California USA


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

The 50th State....Hawaii


----------



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

Cincinnati, OH. I've seen weims and GSPs around ...but no other vizslas!


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Newfoundland, Canada


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Bay of Plenty, New Zealand.

No snow here!


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

madaboutvizslas said:


> Bay of Plenty, New Zealand.
> 
> No snow here!


New Zealand is an amazing place. Visited it twice when I lived in Indonesia, would love to go back its just too far from Scotland.


----------



## rookie (Jan 27, 2009)

MISSISSIPPI...I know of one more vizsla in my area.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

niagara county new york near lake ontario


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

calum said:


> madaboutvizslas said:
> 
> 
> > Bay of Plenty, New Zealand.
> ...


My wife's family are Scottish and originally came from the Shetland & Orkney Islands in 1919. We hope to get up there one day. Some of the family have been back up there for a visit already.

NZ's not that far. Just 2x 12 hour jaunts on a 747 and 4 hours transit in LAX or Singapore!


----------



## virgilsmom (Aug 13, 2008)

Central Nebraska. We have a little group of 3 Vizsla's in our area. One hunter & two family pets.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

ankle deep in snow here in Brampton, Ontario Canada ... a burb of Toronto.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Mine is the second Vizsla to live in my town in Newfoundland. The first? Mine also - got him in 1970, when I was 3! One Vizsla in a lifetime is never enough!


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Sheffield England . No viszla's here not many people heard of them either, but all love him he's so cute


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Plymouth england, getting my pup in 13 days!


----------



## Jacobite (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm just outside Aberdeen in the NE of Scotland


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Just north of Houston Texas. I know of about eight vs in the area, but people still say "a what" when I tell them she's a vizsla.


----------



## smitty (Sep 3, 2008)

Connecticut, 14 month old female named Sadie !!!!


----------



## UplandV (Feb 8, 2009)

Madison, WI. Our female just had pups (We did it in conjunction with a well known breeder, handler, and trainer from Elk Mound) and we'll be keeping one and training/socializing another for 8 weeks for a friend. Not sure what we're going to name the second dog yet...maybe Odin. I like Loki as well, but am concerned about the dog becoming the name!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Apopka, FL. 25 miles from Disney World. We also own property in the Tennessee mountains where we hope to move soon!


----------



## john_wi (Mar 3, 2009)

Just SE of Madison WI (Fort Atkinson).
My male is 17 weeks old. 
UplandV, Glad to have a neighbor on here!


----------



## Aussie_Vizsla (Apr 20, 2009)

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Boulder, Colorado...even though we have one local breeder, not a lot of folks know what our dog is! People at the park just refer to him as the "happy, hyper one who loves to run."


----------



## UplandV (Feb 8, 2009)

JohnWI - You're not far at all, we're in the country outside of Deerfield, let me know if you'd like to go train sometime. There are some great areas near Madison for training.

Chris


----------



## englishvizsla (Nov 28, 2008)

Staffordshire, England.

Hardly anyone around here has ever heard of a vizsla, but everyone remarks on what a lovely looking dog he is. We get lots of Staffordshire bull terriers around here surprise, surprise!!


----------



## Bunshine (Apr 30, 2009)

englishvizsla said:


> Staffordshire, England.
> 
> Hardly anyone around here has ever heard of a vizsla, but everyone remarks on what a lovely looking dog he is. We get lots of Staffordshire bull terriers around here surprise, surprise!!


I'm from Bedfordshire (well, it's London now) and get the same thing all the time. People always think my boy is a Ridgeback : ;D


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Bunshine said:


> People always think my boy is a Ridgeback : ;D


Oh totally! I get the exact same thing here in the States in Colorado. Especially when he was a puppy.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

It seems that there are far more people that dont know what they are.I get weimeriner someone even said they look like a chocolate lab.When they ask I tell them maniacs,because it is usually when I am letting them run and they are in high speed when they pass whoever is asking me.Usually they just laugh then I tell them,and they say that they have never heard of that.There are a few people in western new york that have them but they are few and far between,and there are no V clubs in my area


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Toronto, Canada
I have seen one on my street once and a friend of mine has one as well.
We get together sometimes to let the dogs run themselves tired. ;D


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

We're in Massachusetts, and they're very popular here. Many people come up and say, "is she a vizsla?" looking like, "Oh, just another vizsla, that's cute but no biggie." Yesterday, we were asked if she was a "vizsloo" (they pronounced it like the Hindu deity Vishnu). But yes, we sometimes get "chocolate lab" or just "what is she?"


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

how flippin absolutley insanley ignorant can people be. Chocolat lab.Come on I got that once also.No it is not a beagle.It is not even a rabbit or a kitty.Why.Why do people even open there mouths.Oh wait it becomes habit for some people to show others how ignorant that they really are.Burns my you know what.I just want to hug the people that do know even when they see the pictures on my desk at work.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

I get alot of "Ridgeback? "or even "German Shorthaired Pointer?", the latter of which I thought *What????  * except one day I met a beautiful very lean_ solid liver _ coloured GSP which I gather is rather uncommon compared with the more common brown/black/white GSP and this dog was very much like a Vizsla in body form. Just a brunette instead of redhead. Most of the GSP's I've seen were more broad and filled our than the Vizsla. Anyway it was a lovely looking GSP. The only other Vizsla from my town in Newfoundland was mine, "Pete the Vizsla" originally from Minnisota born in 1965.  Hence, the inability of observers to be familiar with the breed.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

the other day we saw a gentleman walking his GSPxVizsla. She was the size of a V, but brown.... she was actually kind of cute....but that's a whole other topic.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

gsp are commonly larger dogs than vizslas so are ridgebacks and wiems.I saw a mostly white gsp onetime had a liver spot on it ribcage abd that was it.what a strangley odd but beautiful dog


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

People keep asking me if Tizane is a small weim and I've started telling them yes but she got left out in the rain and rusted. You can only imagine the looks I'm getting as I walk away laughing. One not enough, I want to hug the people who know what she is too.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Kinda nice that they are not so very common though. I am always surprised if someone says "oh Yeah" rather than "Veesh..what??" I do find myself then blabbering on a bit about the breed though, because people are interested. And_* so many * _ comments on how beautiful he is.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

right on sahara... hahahaha ....a rusty dog thats funny ;D...And to you blaze your are right too they do get a lot of comments on how good looking they are...just three days ago was the last time my boys got one of those


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

1notenough said:


> right on sahara... hahahaha ....a rusty dog thats funny ;D...And to you blaze your are right too they do get a lot of comments on how good looking they are...just three days ago was the last time my boys got one of those


of course they are V's are the most beautiful dogs out there.....right ;D


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

certainly_* we * _  all think so ;D

... but really they_ are.[/i]_


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

yes they are[/color]


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We just returned home from 6 weeks on the road in our motor home. We hit Georgia, Tennessee, Kentucky, Ohio, West Virginia, Virginia, North Carolina and South Carolina. We hit a lot of dog parks in a lot of cities and on the entire trip we only had 5 people recognize Dex as a V. Most others had never heard of a Vizsla.

Everyone talked about how beautiful he was, though! No question about that, Vs are pretty dogs!!!


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey

We live in central scotland and there are a few Vizsla's around us, but most people don't have a clue what breed he is. We took floyd to the beach today for the first time, he loved it, and so many people stopped to say how gorgeous he is! We also met a 5 year old V who was very excited to see another V!!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

hiya
we are from south west England, we had to travel quite a distance to get our v which is surprising as the area we live is a hunting/shooting county. I have never seen another v in the flesh in our town but heard that they re about from friends mostly owned for working purposes. You can imagine my surprise when at the vets this week meeting another 12wk old v who lives less than ten mins away from us!!! they were inseparable - loving each others company certainly made me think about havin another in a few months time!!! anybody thinks this is advisable???? ??? oh and no body i ve met walkin knows what she is!!!!!!!
I feel I have a very special girl!!!!!!


----------



## samsmom (Nov 16, 2009)

We live in West Virginia, anyone else a mountaineer?


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Not one myself but my folks are from there and we lived up there for a couple of years. South Charleston, Davis, Parsons, and Morgantown. Dad did get me hooked on Mountaineer football when we were there and I am a die hard fan still. I really enjoy watching Steve Slaton play for the Texans.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

People are always commenting on how beautiful Catan is and then ask what kind of dog he is. Rarely have they heard of a Vizsla. I usually mention that Clifford the big red dog from the children's book series was a vizsla. This has caused a bit of an argument as some think Clifford was a lab and others think a great dane but he was a vizlsa.

We're from Newmarket, Ontario.


----------



## kotamcd (Dec 15, 2009)

We live in Western WA. USA. 2 v's down the street. The owner is my sister in law


----------



## marishavh (Dec 8, 2009)

We're in Canberra, Australia. When we got our first V 11 years ago I had never seen one except for at the big dog shows. Now a days I run into a few here and there, but for the most part no one knows what breed my two are.. I like it that way, makes em even more special! ;D


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

I am from Pittsburgh, PA. Not too many Vs around here. Most of my friends have labs and golden retrievers. They let Hobie climb all over them. :


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

we're in Aurora , Ontario [Canada] we're about 30mins north of Toronto. Surprisingly, there are about 4 other vizslas in our subdivision , and we always see some at the local festivals in the neighbouring town


----------



## bwilson7286 (Jan 28, 2011)

Gulfport, Mississippi,- Not very many V's in the area. Although our papers say that our boys were born in Kentucky. We bought them from a petland in this area.


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

Currently in Lafayette, Indiana but will be moving in the fall! Any other owners from around Indiana/ILL? We are getting our boy from a breeder in La Grange, KY in 3 weeks. Cannot wait! ;D


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

MaggieD said:


> Currently in Lafayette, Indiana but will be moving in the fall! Any other owners from around Indiana/ILL? We are getting our boy from a breeder in La Grange, KY in 3 weeks. Cannot wait! ;D


I am in Central Illinois. I know there is another V near me and it looks like from the user map there is one in Greensburg, IN. I am sure there are more, those are the ones I know of.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

We live in Montgomery, AL which i recommend to no one, BUT we will be back in Illinois in June.


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

Where in Illinois? We have family in Danville and go there often!


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

We are in Lebanon, OH, just north of Cincinnati. Pacer isn't the only V in the area but we still get tons of questions about what kind of dog he is. We are fortunate to live close enough to one of his litter mates and his owner and I get them together as often as we can. Just today we had them together and everyone we passed said, "Oh, what beautiful dogs. What are they?" I even had a lady look in my car at a gas station and say that same thing!

My friends always says, "After you've owned a V, the rest are just dogs."


----------



## mason (Oct 11, 2010)

"Mason" is from Alpine, California. About 30 miles east of San Diego.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Clarkston, Michigan, USA. We live on a lake called Whipple Lake (hence the screen name). Willie gets a LOT of comments on what a handsome boy he is! Most don't recognize his breed, though. I did have one guy approach us during a walk in the park who said "Isn't that one of those Hungarians?" Well, it made me smile.


----------



## jammin (Jan 14, 2011)

Weybridge, UK.


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

if my username doesn't give it away... Indiana  near Indianapolis


----------



## willbill59 (Mar 23, 2011)

Charleston, Sc. I get hound dog, gsp, ridgeback. I know of a few times where someone has said it was a V. They are the best kept secrets in the canine world!


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

Nr Bath, south west England. ;D


----------



## countrycruiser (May 16, 2010)

Illinia - Illinois/ Indiana Border --  and ready for spring Miles is finally old enough to begin running


----------



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

Near Edinburgh, Scotland!


----------



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

Worcestershire, England


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Moose said:


> we're in Aurora , Ontario [Canada] we're about 30mins north of Toronto. Surprisingly, there are about 4 other vizslas in our subdivision , and we always see some at the local festivals in the neighbouring town


That is where my parents live with thier V, Casey. Maybe you've run into them

I live West of Toronto. There is one other V in our neighbourhood, and I've seen on other one in our suburb, but that's it. Most people we run into have no idea what breed Scout is. Ha at our first obedience puppy class with him, thr instructor pulled him out in front of everyone and said "this is one of thr. ost beautiful dogs you wikl ever see, and the softest. If the owners will let you, make sure you pet him. He is sooo soft". It was kind of weird.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Kendal, Cumbria, England


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

We are in Eastern Washington.... Spokane to be exact. If there are any other V's in our area lets get together for a play date. ;D


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Ottawa, Ontario, Canada.

V is on the way, should have him before Christmas.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Harrigab I am from Workington, Cumbria and the mother and brother of my dog live in Kendal


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Bellababy said:


> Harrigab I am from Workington, Cumbria and the mother and brother of my dog live in Kendal


is it one of Vicky's dogs?


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We are outside of Boston, Massachusetts.  Any other Massachusetts V owners out there?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi *pippa31*! We are in Foxboro area. What area outside of Boston are you in?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Is anyone from Surrey in the UK, and does anyone know if there are any V get togethers in the area???


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Suliko - We should get the dogs together! We live in Newton but Foxboro is not that far (we are right off 128!)


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

That sounds great! I used to live in Newton and still miss that area. I will send you a PM


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Portland Oregon and somtimes Southwest washington area. I know of 4 vizsla in are community 2 have the same owner.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> Clarkston, Michigan, USA. .g


I might as well be in another state as I'm in west Michigan, USA. Jenison outside of Grand Rapids.


----------



## littlebit (Oct 15, 2011)

I live right outside of Atlanta, GA.


----------



## tlm324 (May 10, 2011)

Iowa City, Iowa.


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

We are just south of Buffalo, NY right on the waterfront to Lake Erie


----------



## Matt (Sep 4, 2011)

We live in St. Charles, IL. It's about 45 minutes west of Downtown Chicago


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We are from the Indianapolis, IN area and we have only seen 1 other vizsla around.


----------



## CincyVizsla (Jan 9, 2014)

New member also from Cincinnati area, northern burbs.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Augusta, GA Home of the Masters AND two fine Vizsla's.

We also spend a lot of time at our farm in West/Central South Carolina.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

London, Ontario, Canada. There are a fair number of breeders within fairly close proximity to us. One of the breeders here actually had one of her pups featured on the TV show called Pick A Puppy which is how I found out about the breed in the first place.


----------



## mdcrec (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi we are from Williston, Vermont. Cash was born 4/13 in Dover Foxcroft, Maine. Cash is our second Vizsla. Copper was our first V he was with us for 13 years. We went back to the same breeder for Cash. 
This is our first post. 
MDCREC


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Melbourne, Australia. 

Little Lazlo born 7th January 2014


----------



## Taika (Sep 14, 2013)

Alexander Heights Western Australia, and Taika is from Tasmania in Australia.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

The heartland, Cedar Rapids Iowa. 
Tucker is from Defiance Iowa


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Daul77 - I'm not sure if getting a V puppy from a place called Defiance was the best plan...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OH MY Gosh HA HA HA !! Sorry that just caught me by surprise... "Defiance" uh ha!!


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

> I'm not sure if getting a V puppy from a place called Defiance was the best plan...





> OH MY Gosh HA HA HA !! Sorry that just caught me by surprise... "Defiance" uh ha!!


Yea, I have thought of that on more than one occasion! But how could this cute little man be any trouble


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

It's that cuteness that helps you get through puppyhood!! By the way he's adorable.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

London, England. 

Quite a few V's in SW London/Surrey but we have only seen a couple where we live. Would love to get together with some in the local parks.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh! And if I'm not mistaken, Dextersmom and I do have the same breeder. Dexter is Tucker's uncle. 
So, you all will have to give her a hard time for getting a V from Defiance Iowa also.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I wonder if there are any breeders in ****, Norway. I'd definitely avoid getting a vizsla from ****.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Haha I know a breeder near ****, Michigan but she's one city over ???

And I actually describe Dexter as "defiant" quite often... ?! Coincidence... hmm...

My friend says he's just living up to the name Dexter. I told her I'd have to name my next pup "Easy" or something. Maybe I better look for breeders in a city named "Pleasantville" too just to be on the safe side


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

einspänner said:


> I wonder if there are any breeders in ****, Norway. I'd definitely avoid getting a vizsla from ****.


Haha! I would not touch that dog! A "red" dog from "****" that's a recipe for a devil dog for sure. 
On a interesting side note. Norways country abbreviation is NO. So, **** No


----------



## Rebelbnkr (Oct 30, 2013)

Saint Augustine, Florida

I think my V may be from Defiance, too


----------

